# Corded Hammer Drill



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I have a floor covering installer looking for the best hammer drill he can get. Main application is predrilling concrete for tack strip. He'd rather have a corded model and one that is fairly small, like a normal hand held drill. He's been using Bosch and Hitachi. The Bosch lasted longer by far than the Hitachi. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Get a small SDS instead. Hilti is probably the best there is. Bosch is good too. I picked up a Milwaukee on clearance at Home Depot a little while back, and have been really impressed with it. It's made in Germany!

If your guy ever has a need to remove the strips, he can use the hammer only function (if so equipped) to rip them right out with a chisel bit. Don't always need that kind of power, but sometimes it comes in handy.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I have a corded Bosch. I've had it for years and its small with a lot of power. I would recomend it.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

My Milwaukee has lasted 4 years and has outlasted both my Bosch and a Dewalt. Big red still drills like new. Never even changed brushes yet.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

When I was doing commercial work my company only bought makita or bosch.. i had a bosch bulldog that i really liked never gave me any problems.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

SDS Hilti.....


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

bosch bulldog or hilti


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we have two hitachi's, only issue we had with the older one was we had to replace the cord on it not too long ago and well .... me falling on the case when i got hooked up something


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita's hammers have been amazing for the past 5 years or so. Best price and performance for your money. No reason to spend the extra on Hilti.

This would be a perfect sized hammer. The length allows you not to lean over as far when drilling into the flooring.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I think he is on the small drill budget and trying to get the best money can buy. I'll have to find him a compromise.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

don't buy a bosch, the one I have is JUNK, burned up twice already and cost nearly as much as a new one each time to get it repaired. Now the damn thing won't shut off, it just idles. I have a master mechanic one I bought for 25 bucks that works great, 5 years and no problems with it.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hilti TE6


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Makita's hammers have been amazing for the past 5 years or so. Best price and performance for your money. No reason to spend the extra on Hilti.
> 
> This would be a perfect sized hammer. The length allows you not to lean over as far when drilling into the flooring.


I've been happy with that one, I've even used it to drill in 5/8ths anchors on occasion.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dave_dj1 said:


> don't buy a bosch, the one I have is JUNK, burned up twice already and cost nearly as much as a new one each time to get it repaired. Now the damn thing won't shut off, it just idles. I have a master mechanic one I bought for 25 bucks that works great, 5 years and no problems with it.



yeah, my low end bosch started leaking gear oil, and the trigger stopped working, then it wouldn't shut off, then it stopped working all together.


(after I swung it like a lasso over my head and smashed it on the concrete I was trying to drill into):furious:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I bought a cheap Hitachi corded for $85.00 and I can't kill it........


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

That was my next question, I need a $200 or less hammer drill.


What have you guys found to work for a long time?

I do the odd 1/2" hole. And 1/4" tapcons so I am not buying a $1000 sds.:laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Never mind. I bought the dewalt


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> Never mind. I bought the dewalt


Good choice, I just retired a similar model. After about 10 yrs the chuck went to crap, and it cost too much to repair.

I ended up getting the Milwaukee Compact SDS on clearance at the HD.

I like the new one too.

But I beat the hell out of my dewalt...if you are just doing tapcons and the rudimentary 1/2"...it will last you some time.

:thumbsup:


----------



## manasota (Oct 15, 2010)

A Bosch Bulldog is a great drill. Just don't use them for chipping. Buy a spline shaft hammer for that.


----------

